
MySpace may have lost more than a decade’s worth of user music - aginovski
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/18/myspace-may-have-lost-more-than-a-decades-worth-of-user-music/
======
WayToDoor
This is why the Archive Team projects should be promoted... And yes, backups
are important

